# Hobie spare parts toolkit



## Clarkeb (Aug 28, 2010)

Only just got a hobie outback for the first time I am wondering if there are any standard tools and parts I should carry for any running repairs. I thought this might enable me to make use of the hobie round tackle box to store this stuff.

So far from reading the forums I look like I will need to carry a few spare rudder pins.

Just wondering if there is anything else that I might need to carry to fix the rudder or mirage drive? I don't think there is too much else that could go wrong with the outback but have not had too much of a chance to get to use it yet with all of the recent rain of late.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I bet you never use the spare rudder pin, although it isn't an expensive part and you can clip it into the hatch lid and forget it's there. I bought one too and have never been in a situation that comes close to breaking it. In the surf or dropping it off your vehicle might be the only way you'll break one.

I'm not trying to tell you what to do in any way but I often wonder whether I'm being irresponsible by not carrying spares and keep coming back to this....what spares did I carry in my boat?.....bungs and nothing else. If something happened which it did a couple of times, I just rowed back. How easy was it to row a 4m tinny? It can be done but you don't do it for pleasure. How easy is it to "row" your kayak?...piece of piss....and people do it for pleasure!

Each to their own though and carrying spares will definitely get you out of a situation easier than not having them.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Hobie spares? 
General kayak repair and spare stuff to carry will be found in safety section.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> dropping it off your vehicle might be the only way you'll break one.


Yep. That's how I broke mine. :lol:

BTW not all hatches have the slots to store spare rudder pins. I keep mine in my take everwhere dry bag, with compass, matches, ventolin and power bars.


----------

